# Batlló - pronunciation



## Linnets

Hi folks,
I would like to know the exact pronunciation of the Catalan surname Batlló (often mispelled *Battló), famous for the building made by Antoni Gaudí (Casa Batlló). 
I guess it might be [ba'ʎ: o] since _espatlla_ is [əs'paʎ:ə], but I found on the net that the Spanish read it [ba'tlo]. I hope you could help me.


----------



## ivanovic77

I'm not sure, because the word "Batlló" is not very common in colloquial speech, but I would say that you are right and the most likely pronunciation is [bəʎʎó], with a long "ll" [ʎʎ], like in espatlla [əspáʎʎə].


----------



## Susan2008

Hello!

I don't know much about phonetics, but the "t" in both, "Batlló" and "espatlla" must be pronounced. I'll try and think of an English word which sounds the same, I'm a bit sleepy at the moment


----------



## Demurral

I'll try to help you, Susan!

Could it be: D'you know him? (It's not absolutly fair, I know, I know...)

See you!


----------



## ernest_

The /t/ sound is not silent.

 I think that any of /bat 'ʎo/, /bəd 'ʎo/, /bad 'ʎo/, /bət 'ʎo/ is acceptable. 

In English the sound /ʎ/ represented by "ll" in Catalan, disnae exist, so there's no word in English that can possibly sound like "Batlló".


----------



## Pinairun

Linnets said:


> Hi folks,
> I would like to know the exact pronunciation of the Catalan surname Batlló (often mispelled *Battló), famous for the building made by Antoni Gaudí (Casa Batlló).
> I guess it might be [ba'ʎ: o] since _espatlla_ is [əs'paʎ:ə], but I found on the net that the Spanish read it [ba'tlo]. I hope you could help me.


 
If you can  speak spanish, it'll be easier. I hope you do.
I'll try in a childlike way:

You know the film "Batman": Please pronounce only its first syllable = BAT
You know the verb "llover" (to rain): pronounce only its first syllable = LLO

Now, put both together.


----------



## Demurral

Well...If my suggestion to use "d'you" as a "way" to pronounce Batlló hasn't created agreement, shouldn't yours Pinairun. Neither Spanish nor english have the catalan LL sound.

see you!


----------



## ivanovic77

Em sembla que us esteu equivocant en que la *t* es pronuncia. Teòricament, el dígraf *tll* en català es pronuncia [ʎʎ], com una *ll* una mica més llarga. Com espatlla [əspáʎʎə] o ratlla [ráʎʎə]. Consulteu el Diccionari català-valencià-balear. No pot ser que en paraules comunes ho pronunciem d'una manera i en cognoms d'una altra. En català, pronunciar una "t" seguida d'una "ll" no és pràctic des d'un punt de vista fonètic. Una cosa és que alguns locutors ho facin, potser per desconeixement o per la "hipercorrecció" típica del català normatiu mal entès, i una altra que sigui l'única pronunciació correcta. Ja dic, el dígraf *tll* no és pràctic pronunciar-lo [tʎ]. Sempre s'ha pronunciat com una "ll" [ʎ] o com una ll llarga [ʎʎ].


----------



## Namarne

ivanovic77 said:


> Teòricament, el dígraf *tll* en català es pronuncia [ʎʎ], com una *ll* una mica més llarga.


Hi estic d'acord, almenys així és com s'ensenya (o s'ensenyava, en els meus temps) a la facultat de filologia. 
(Tot i que jo sóc d'origen castellano-parlant i tendeixo a pronunciar-ho amb una _t_ i una _ll _ben marcades.)


----------



## Susan2008

Jo no sóc filòloga, però continuo dient que la "t" es pronuncia, perdoneu la meva insistència, però se'm fa difícil no pronunciar-la i no recordo haver sentit dir "espatlla", Batlló" ni "Batlle" sense "t". Potser depen de la zona?


----------



## Namarne

Susan2008 said:


> Potser depen de la zona?


Segurament. A la "meva" zona catalana (la Franja) pronuncien "ametlles" amb una _ll_ ben senzilla, com si no hi hagués _t_. (Jo tampoc no sóc filòleg, però en fi, la feina dels estudiosos té el seu valor, i recordo això de la doble _ll_, o allargament de la _ll_, perquè em va sobtar. I com que la pregunta la fa un estranger, potser valdria la pena saber el que diu la normativa, si n'hi ha.)


----------



## betulina

ivanovic77 said:


> Em sembla que us esteu equivocant en que la *t* es pronuncia. Teòricament, el dígraf *tll* en català es pronuncia [ʎʎ], com una *ll* una mica més llarga. Com espatlla [əspáʎʎə] o ratlla [ráʎʎə]. Consulteu el Diccionari català-valencià-balear. No pot ser que en paraules comunes ho pronunciem d'una manera i en cognoms d'una altra. En català, pronunciar una "t" seguida d'una "ll" no és pràctic des d'un punt de vista fonètic. Una cosa és que alguns locutors ho facin, potser per desconeixement o per la "hipercorrecció" típica del català normatiu mal entès, i una altra que sigui l'única pronunciació correcta. Ja dic, el dígraf *tll* no és pràctic pronunciar-lo [tʎ]. Sempre s'ha pronunciat com una "ll" [ʎ] o com una ll llarga [ʎʎ].



Hi estic totalment d'acord. Ara no tinc cap obra a mà, però en un curs de fonètica van comentar això, que *tll* es pronunciava [ʎʎ]. Simplement és un procés fonològic. Ara em sona que potser és assimilació, però no ho puc comprovar. És el mateix que passa amb *tm*, que tampoc es pronuncia [tm], sinó que es fa una [m] llarga, és a dir, [mm], com a "setmana".
De fet, em sobta una mica que es faci [tʎ] de manera espontània. Jo noto que m'haig d'esforçar per pronunciar-ho així.


----------



## ernest_

betulina said:


> Hi estic totalment d'acord. Ara no tinc cap obra a mà, però en un curs de fonètica van comentar això, que *tll* es pronunciava [ʎʎ]. Simplement és un procés fonològic. Ara em sona que potser és assimilació, però no ho puc comprovar. És el mateix que passa amb *tm*, que tampoc es pronuncia [tm], sinó que es fa una [m] llarga, és a dir, [mm], com a "setmana". De fet, em sobta una mica que es faci [tʎ] de manera espontània. Jo noto que m'haig d'esforçar per pronunciar-ho així.



Betulina, quan dius que en el curs de fonètica van comentar que tll es pronunciava [ʎʎ], ho deien en termes descriptius o normatius?

Si és normatiu, ho puc entendre. Però si és descriptiu, no hi estic d'acord. Jo us puc dir un cas, en un poble del Berguedà, hi ha un bar que es diu "Cal Batlle", i allà tota la gent de totes les edats i condicions socials pronuncia la "t" (potser és una "t" sonoritzada, però es pronuncia, això segur). No crec que sigui un cas d'hipercorrecció, ni influència del castellà, perquè allà el castellà és pràcticament inexistent.

Ara, segons això que dius, "atmosfera" es pronunciaria /əm mus 'fe rə/, una pronunciació que tampoc he sentit mai


----------



## Linnets

A Spanish sentence which contains /tʎ/ (of course in traditional pronunciation): "El Llobrega*t, ll*amado en latín Rubricatus, es un importante río de Cataluña". In this case, anyway, the "difficult" consonant sequence would be probably realized [ðʎ] or something similar.


----------



## xavier1714

Jo també he estudiat que tll és una doble "ella". 

Sóc de la província de Girona, i no dic la t de Batlló, així com tampoc la t de batlle, ametlla...


----------



## chics

Com ho pronuncies, xavier? 

A Menorca (Beleeeen! a Malloca també?) pronuncien _bat-le_, la *t *se sent molt bé i el que es pronuncia després és una *l*. No és _ba-tle_ sinó _bat-le_, separant molt bé la *t *de la* l*. Us recordo que allà lel so *ll* no existeix en general, es pronuncia "iadre" (_lladre_) si és a començament de paraula, per exemple, i "fúa" (_fulla_) al mig de paraula.

A Barcelona, i em sembla que almenys en català central, es pronuncia _ball-lle_, també separant, com en un petit copet, com si volguéssim dir_ ballar_, per exemple, i a mig pronunciar penséssim a canviar a _ballar_, i surt aquest_ ball... lle_!

 Salut a tothom!!!


----------



## xavier1714

Hola Chics,Sí, ho pronuncio igual que tu, ball-lle, separant una mica les síl·labes i allargant lleugerament la primera "ella".Salutacions,Xavi


----------



## Penyafort

*Batlló* is a surname which means "little _batlle_", and a _batlle_ in Catalan is the person who used to administer justice in towns in the Catalan-speaking area before the Bourbons imposed the Castilian system of _alcaldes_. (So not exactly a synonym of 'alcalde', as many believe)

Therefore the pronunciation is the same as for _batlle_. And as happens with most -tll- words, there is dialectal variation. Mainly, most of Catalonia makes a double _ll _[ʎ:] while the rest (southern Catalonia, Valencia, Balearic Islands) does a double_ l _[ɫ:]. Pronouncing it as [dʎ] is surely a hypercorrection caused by the spelling.


----------



## Linnets

Penyafort said:


> *Batlló* is a surname which means "little _batlle_", and a _batlle_ in Catalan is the person who used to administer justice in towns in the Catalan-speaking area before the Bourbons imposed the Castilian system of _alcaldes_. (So not exactly a synonym of 'alcalde', as many believe)


_Batlle_ should be the Catalan version of _bailiff_/_bailli_/_balivo_ from Latin *_baiulīvus._ Compare also_ baliwick of Jersey_/_Guernesey._


----------



## Penyafort

Linnets said:


> _Batlle_ should be the Catalan version of _bailiff_/_bailli_/_balivo_ from Latin *_baiulīvus._ Compare also_ baliwick of Jersey_/_Guernesey._



Exactly.  Although Catalan doesn't come from the *_baiulivus_ derived from, but from _baiulus_.


----------



## merquiades

So in Valencia and the islands it's pronounced bal•le and bal•ló?


----------



## Linnets

merquiades said:


> So in Valencia and the islands it's pronounced baŀle and baŀló?


Canepari (2003, 2006) writes "as on the Balearic Isles, /ʎ/ is only found for Latin _l_- and -_ll_-, not for ‹palatalized› _Cl_,
_liV_ clusters"; he does not mention -_tll_-.
Note: in Italian _Batlló_ is commonly mispronounced /batˈtlɔ/ (and misspelled _Battlò_, even in some books). This because /-ttl-/ is perceived to be "more pronunceable" than -_tll_-, even if there are no native words with -_ttl_-.


----------



## Penyafort

merquiades said:


> So in Valencia and the islands it's pronounced bal•le and bal•ló?



There are some Valencians in the forum who will give you a better answer. The truth is that, if the word is rather uncommon in central Catalan, I'd say it's even rarer in southern varieties. The DCVB gives _báɫɫe _for Southern Catalonia _(Batea, Fatarella, Gandesa, Tortosa) _and_ bále for _Valencia_. _However, if you listen to the word in the Diccionari Normatiu Valencià, it says_ baʎʎə._


----------



## merquiades

We should probably take a common word and extrapolate from there. Are "ratllà" "ratllo" close enough for comparison?


----------



## Penyafort

_Ratlla_ wouldn't be a good example. But take _ametlla_ 'almond', _guatlla_ 'quail' or _vetlla_ 'vigil, eve'. Generally speaking, preservation of the double l sound (ɫɫ) is to be found in the south of Catalonia, in Valencia, the Balearic Islands and Alguer (Sardinia). While the palatalization (ʎʎ) took place in the rest of Catalonia (including the 'French' one) and Andorra. 

The double sound can also be heard simplified (ɫ) (ʎ) in many places, specially urban ones.


----------



## Doraemon-

Penyafort said:


> There are some Valencians in the forum who will give you a better answer. The truth is that, if the word is rather uncommon in central Catalan, I'd say it's even rarer in southern varieties. The DCVB gives _báɫɫe _for Southern Catalonia _(Batea, Fatarella, Gandesa, Tortosa) _and_ bále for _Valencia_. _However, if you listen to the word in the Diccionari Normatiu Valencià, it says_ baʎʎə._



Absolutely. I can't assure it for every valencian dialect, but yes, _ametlla_ for instance is typically pronounced _a.mɛl.la (_like _amel·la, or mɛl.la _in some regions_). a.mɛʎ.ʎa_ can also be heard, but it's rare.
That's not the case for batlle. I would say _baʎ.ʎe _rather than _bal.le_. I don't know why.
(note: no ə here like in _baʎʎə_, always e 😉_)._


----------



## Penyafort

Doraemon- said:


> (note: no ə here like in _baʎʎə_, always e 😉_)._



Oops, indeed! I was so focused on the _ʎʎ I_ didn't even notice the _ə_!


----------

